# Akatsuki Sexyback 3 out of 9



## Akumaru13 (May 8, 2009)

This is a little thing I started, I was going to call it Akatsuki boxers, but I decided I liked this title better.

Hidan: MU

Deidara: MU

Itachi: MU

Kisame: coming soon

Kakuzu: coming soon

Zetsu: coming soon

Pain: coming soon

Sasori: coming soon

*I'll make an alternate version called Beautiful Kunoichi (which would be in a different thread)


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 8, 2009)

good job so far


----------



## TekJounin (May 8, 2009)

Mmmm.  Boxers, not briefs.  Nice work!


----------



## Vanity (May 9, 2009)

Wow Deidara looks pretty hot....I like his pose....and I think I can see his bulge.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (May 10, 2009)

Itachi have sweet smile. 
Deidara is in great place  
Hidan is awesome. 
They all look hot


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 10, 2009)

Oh great!Looks cool!


----------

